# Best De-Wormer?



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok well I'm going to the Little Rhody pigeon event this weekend and I need to pick up a de-wormer that treats for all worms. All I have is Piperizine so I'm all set for round worms. I was thinking of getting IVOMEC 1% 50 ml bottle... Or I could get Levasole which would treat 40 gallons of water..... What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

There many de-wormers available, but here in India we try to rotate the medicine. The worms build resistance if the same is given for a long time.


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

Chilangz said:


> There many de-wormers available, but here in India we try to rotate the medicine. The worms build resistance if the same is given for a long time.


Alright. I'll make sure to rotate.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Levasol or levamisole is supposed to treat all worms common to pigeons, and I think Moxidectin does.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Chilangz said:


> There many de-wormers available, but here in India we try to rotate the medicine. The worms build resistance if the same is given for a long time.


great advice!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello
Note: IVOMEC may Cause temporary infertility


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

I use Avicas with my pigeon


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

@Jay3 Thank you so much. I can get the Levasole for $28.95 and it treats 40 gallons of water. It's a lot cheaper than the IVOMEC too.

@egpigeon Thank you very much for that advice. I'll make sure to stay away from the Ivomec then.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have fun at the show!


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Have fun at the show!


Thanks! . I'm going to see if they have any mated pairs of Russian Tumblers or English Trumpeters there. I would love to get a mated pair of English Trumpeters. I'm going to have to buy another female homer since one of my pigeons mates died. :/.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where is the show? I know there is one scheduled on Oct 8th.

The Little Rhody Pigeon Fanciers Club young bird show is scheduled for Oct. 8 at the Rhode Island Racing Pigeon Club in Pawtucket, on the South Attleboro line. The number is (508) 761-8719. The pigeon fanciers' all-age winter show is scheduled for Nov. 12. 

http://www.projo.com/sports/content/projo_20060814_14feature.1f7fc03.html


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Where is the show? I know there is one scheduled on Oct 8th.
> 
> The Little Rhody Pigeon Fanciers Club young bird show is scheduled for Oct. 8 at the Rhode Island Racing Pigeon Club in Pawtucket, on the South Attleboro line. The number is (508) 761-8719. The pigeon fanciers' all-age winter show is scheduled for Nov. 12.
> 
> http://www.projo.com/sports/content/projo_20060814_14feature.1f7fc03.html


That's strange. I called a different number that Tony gave me and they said it was this weekend some time. I'll double check tomorrow. Tony also said he would be setting up there Saturday so like I said. I'll double check. I have a different phone number than that to.


----------

